# BNF and feeling sick



## allyjo (Jun 18, 2007)

Hi 

I started to feel sick yesterday but had a BNF on test day ie today, was fine ish  as expected, but since lunch i've been really sick and washed out.  Tired legs but little AF pains.

I would be hormonally sick with ouvulating rarely with my period 

Has anyone else felt like this


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

sorry you got a neg hun, sending you big   

do you think it could be stress causing the sick feeling ? sorry i'm not sure what else it could be

pam xx


----------

